# Acanthoscurria geniculata - Giant White Knee



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

what do you guys think on these are they easy to keep can you tell me what you think works best for them as all the care sheets i have read in the last 24 hours are contradicting also would you post some pictures of them
thank you in advance


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

These were my first tarantulas and still hold a very special place in my heart. They are large, stunning, confident (ie sit out in the open a fair bit) and they're extremely aggressive feeders.

Acanthoscurria geniculata - Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula - Care sheet


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

thank you for the link do you have pictures of the ones you had?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Iglf u look on page 3 of my perspex tank thread which is on the same page as this on spiders and inverts ul see mine can't recommend them enough I realy like em


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi. A mate of mine has one that is very healthy/active. Minimum 24'C (75'F) is fine but a little warmer than that would be better. 65-75% humidity is ideal. These guys dont need crazy temperatures or high humidity, you basically just keep them like L. Parahybana


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Great species , one of my fave 3 .

THE END


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I've had my big lady for 4 or 5 years now, and she's still my favourite! Eats everything, sits out in the open and is a joy to keep.
She stays at a relatively warm room temperature and I guess about 70-75% humidity. I kept the male the same until he matured and she ate him 

(still waiting to see if he 'did the deed' first!)


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_ looks like it will be this t that i am going to get then they are stunning and i like the fact there not wimps n dont hide all the time :2thumb:
thank you all i am going to order mine tomorrow


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

This is the one I used to have, but out of all my T's her hairs irritated me beyond belief and I sold her because I only had to be in the same room as her tank to start itching  They were far worse than my blondi and she wasn't shy about kicking them off either.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Good point, my lady will kick hairs if I have to move her for any reason... Leave her alone and she's the model spider!


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

nick19 said:


> thank you for the link do you have pictures of the ones you had?


 
here the pic of my Kaka' Mature male!! thats out on loan!!! for a bit of fun!!!:lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

thank you for the pictures they truely are stunning carnt wait to get mine: victory:


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

nick19 said:


> thank you for the pictures they truely are stunning carnt wait to get mine: victory:


 
Cool matey!!! go for it !!! they are very active and nice display T if you like ...but don't try to handle it unless is a sling...lol


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

PT78 said:


> Cool matey!!! go for it !!! they are very active and nice display T if you like ...but don't try to handle it unless is a sling...lol


it will be a juvi from thre spider shop and only £15 so will order tomorrow when i get in from work


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

nick19 said:


> it will be a juvi from thre spider shop and only £15 so will order tomorrow when i get in from work


it'll grow to about 3-4" body length & 7-8" span. hopefully yours will turn out female.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> it'll grow to about 3-4" body length & 7-8" span. hopefully yours will turn out female.


i have asked them if they could sex it for me but i know that isnt always possible


----------

